# The Friday May 15th Conversation



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's that time again. It has been absolutely fantastic to see each week just keep going. 

How is everyone? I see the northeast is looking at some rough weather this afternoon. Check in and keep us updated please. 

Plans for today and the weekend? Are things opening back up where you are / able to do more? 

Walk mentioned that I always ask about supper. Truthfully it's because not only am I interested, usually pretty hungry when I type these. And I am not really a breakfast person. More likely to be just a little bit of leftovers or something than cook something. How bout you? 

I kinda used up ideas that probably could have been saved for today. But it was fun and great stories in them.

If things aren't going well for you right now, reach out. Whole lot of good people here ready to listen. 

Now is the time if you have not posted in these to jump in. 

Any and all things welcome. Tell what's on your mind.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also meant to include this as some might be interested. I didn't know they did this.

https://affinityauctiongroup.hibid....GZqAfroj9z6AigUsDgPxOvxVsf-Lm6FykP0Fgs8NEfgyc


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I am pretty tired today. Last night around 10 pm when I was in bed, I saw my neighbor made a post to a lost pet page that there was a loose dog outside our house. Well, that meant I got out of bed, got a leash and treats ready, and went outside in my PJ's. The loose dog, a small Bully breed, was cowering against the church across the street, and would bark and charge if anyone approached her. Someone thought she was their dog, and after it turned out not to be, I started trying to catch her - sitting at her level, tossing treats, speaking sweetly...Once my neighbors quit trying to surround her, she came right up to me, got treats, and let me loop a leash around her. By midnight we were in the house, she was locked in our bathroom with food, water, and a bed. Soon a thunderstorm started, and I was up intermittently the rest of the night from the thunder. Sigh.

Last week we also brought a loose dog into our house for a night. I'm really hoping this doesn't become a regular thing - I won't stop helping the dogs, but I really wish people would just be more responsible. If you care enough to have a pet, care enough to not let them get loose, and if they do, have tags on their collar so I don't have to track you down. Also, the dog last night was not fixed and was actively in heat so...clearly responsibility isn't a priority in this case. Also, they openly admitted to not bringing the dog to the vet, ever, when I asked for ownership proof. GAH! /rant.

Other than that, things are going pretty well. I've been getting riding time in, and my horses are doing great. Well, the horse part is going great. We have been signing up for time slots at the barn to visit, and when I showed up the other day, there was at least 8 other people there...Come on! If I knew a bunch of people weren't going to follow the guidelines, then I wouldn't go to the barn then. Also, I watched the BO's daughter kick their small dog across the room, while the BO and her husband watched...I am searching for a new barn. If they are willing to let their animals be treated like that, how are they treating my horses when my horses get 'difficult'? I was going to pay them to hold them for the farrier, but no way now. I don't think so. /rant.

Alright, I'll shift to the good things now...

Lunch? I made burrito bowls with ground turkey, homemade Mexican rice, peppers, onions...and I just realized I forgot the black beans in them this week...DANGIT! They will still taste good by themselves, wrapped up in a tortilla, eaten with chips...I've been making these about once a week as they are super filling, and are very much so comfort food. Dinner? I splurged and bought little French bread personal pizzas. I've been prioritizing eating really cleanly for the rest of the week, so these will be a little treat.

We discovered an awesome ice cream shop nearby. Every time we drive by, there is a line of 10+ cars, and the other day we saw a short line and tried it. Wow, what an assortment of treats. I got a peanut butter cookie dough flurry, but there are so many sundaes and ice cream cupcakes (!!!) to try. I'm excited to continue going there throughout the summer.

I totally dug up everything in our neglected flowerbeds (previous owners doing), and planted some hostas in one, and made an herb garden out of the other. I have rosemary, basil, thyme, and oregano planted - there was no mint at the store which bummed me out - I'm a huge fan of mojito's. I also stuck a strawberry plant in there, just to see what that does. The peas that I planted a few weeks ago officially died due to lack of ability to re-pot them. Still waiting on my Amazon order from a few weeks ago with all of the new pots for all of the things that are living still. The green beans that I replanted into mixing bowls and popcorn bowls got left outside last night without knowing it was supposed to thunderstorm...RIP green beans. You tried, but I'm pretty sure all of their soil was rinsed away and replaced with water. Luckily those grow back super quick, and I'm feeling optimistic about trying again once my pots arrive.

Ultimately, things are going much better than they have been in the past few weeks. The doomy-gloomies have been replaced with yard work, gardening, horse time, baking... Not sure when I will transition back to working from the office again, but today I responded in a corporate survey that I prefer having the choice to continue working from home. My SO will probably go back to the office starting in June, so I will probably have the house to myself for a while. Things are okay now.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@ClearDonkey it may be better for you that they were out of mint. Do you have experience growing it? It's extremely invasive, and will easily take over your whole garden, then head for the lawn. If you want to keep it contained, you should put it in a pot and put the pot on your porch or patio, where there's no chance that runners or roots can get into soil.

I made a mint patch in a part of our yard that's against the house and separated from the lawn with a wide sidewalk. I planted some mint in one end, and as an experiment I took a pot of mint on the other side, with a plastic plant saucer underneath it, and it still managed to spread out into the surrounding ground.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

You will end up bush hogging mint. And the headache from cutting it awful, just awful


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> @ClearDonkey it may be better for you that they were out of mint. Do you have experience growing it? It's extremely invasive, and will easily take over your whole garden, then head for the lawn. If you want to keep it contained, you should put it in a pot and put the pot on your porch or patio, where there's no chance that runners or roots can get into soil.
> 
> I made a mint patch in a part of our yard that's against the house and separated from the lawn with a wide sidewalk. I planted some mint in one end, and as an experiment I took a pot of mint on the other side, with a plastic plant saucer underneath it, and it still managed to spread out into the surrounding ground.



I had no idea! If I knew that before, I would have skipped out on the hostas and let the mint takeover that entire flowerbed. I hate weeding, and am trying to plant stuff that will be bossy. Apparently oregano is supposed to be pretty bossy too.

Now that the peas have died, I will have extra planter pots, so I will stick the plant in one of them once I actually find a plant. The store I went to had an awful selection for what I did find, so I might have to turn to Wal-mart for a mint plant.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Howdy All!! Happy Friday! Been having gorgeous weather here.... Thanks for starting this @aubie!

Mmmmm an ice cream shop... that sounds good. 

They have opened up state and local parks, boating is back on been seeing boats going to the lake. NC is opening in phases... phase 1 is in process... I've heard restaurants are phase 4

I made some brioche burger buns and they turned out good! I was so intimidated by them so I hadn't tried them so glad I did. I may try a loaf soon. So I'm having a burger for lunch well me and Olaf. Not sure about dinner... 

I agree on the mint! It takes over, I have it in the corner of the front of my garden and I'm constantly having to prune it back. I do like having it for mojitos though! lol

I am ALMOST finished with my chicken coop, be glad when it's done, I have 3 chickens don't know the breed 2 are speckled and 1 red... I hope they are good layers! Need to research what they like for treats and what not. 

This weekend will be finishing the chicken coop, yard work and then riding when that's done, need to get out on one of my horses. 

Well my mother passes away on Mother's Day of all days... I joked with my brother that was her last hurrah. After I heard I went to a very dark place, even though I thought I was prepared for it.... pic below is Olaf trying to hide from my dark self lol...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ClearDonkey said:


> I had no idea! If I knew that before, I would have skipped out on the hostas and let the mint takeover that entire flowerbed. I hate weeding, and am trying to plant stuff that will be bossy. Apparently oregano is supposed to be pretty bossy too.
> 
> Now that the peas have died, I will have extra planter pots, so I will stick the plant in one of them once I actually find a plant. The store I went to had an awful selection for what I did find, so I might have to turn to Wal-mart for a mint plant.


I have marjoram in my garden, which is closely related to oregano, and I would say that it is definitely a dominant, spreading plant. It's not as bad as mint, though. 

Thyme spreads slowly but surely, at least here in Texas. I planted non-bulbing fennel, and it dies every winter then comes back every spring.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Friday a dull day here inside and outside, not much to do as it rained today and yesterday, I got the grass cut before, luckily. I think tomorrow will be better so will go riding.
I saw a recipe in the local paper for scones and decided to make them and as the oven was heated up made a batch of muffins, I shouldn't do this as now all this stuff has to be eaten and we shouldn't be the ones chowing down. I will take most of it over to Sis's tomorrow and she can feed the grandchildren, they can use it.

I haven't planted anything in my garden yet but have decided to cut back a lot maybe only some tomatoes and peppers and cucumbers. No rush as it has been pretty cold yet.

I am sitting here at the computer watching our "Cow TV' the cattle are out on pasture across the road now so I do spend time watching them. I count them every day as the owner is off site and if someone is missing we will let him know. Sometimes it's easy to count them and some days as they move around not so easy. I think cattle counting will be my most strenuous exercise this afternoon.

Left overs for supper.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Fish and chip Friday! 

Found Aunt in agaony with her back/ leg, I'm sure it is sciatica which I know is very painful. She has been suffering with it for some months and was having physio for it which helped. With the shut down that stopped and she was nearly in tears with the pain. 

I had offered to let her use one of my machines but her daughter and s.i.l. said not to. Just in case it made it worse. So, things were so bad Wednesday I took two items to her. One is a pummelling cushion. It has balls inside and they rotate. The other was my short wave ultra sound. I gave her 15 mins with the Ultra sound and she was a lot easier. Found it hard to stand after and then when she took a couple of steps could t believe how good it felt. She then sat with the pummeller going and fell asleep. 
So far I am giving her two treatments a day and she uses the pummeller as and when. She could use the other on herself but cannot see the screen to set it up. The joys of aging! 

I was surprised when she said that she was able to make her bed this morning with ease. It has been taking her 10 minutes to just straighten the duvet. 

Her eldest daughter was surprised when she saw how easy she was walking and not groaning every step. They think that I don't know what I am doing just because a 20 yr retired GP friend of theirs said that ultra sound wouldn't help when her s.i.l. badly sprained his ankle and I offered him the machine to use. 

Weather has been great, still an Easter,y breeze which can gust cold but generally very pleasant. Great riding weather. 

My garden is being plagued with bind weed this year. Masses of the darn stuff and it is a devil to get cleared. 

Looks like a good crop ofmsoft fruits later and the plum tree was smothered with blossom. 

I called the vet to get some Meracam for my old GSD. I wanted 100ml bottle and the vet said she would only let me have 30 MLS. unless I brought the dog in for her to examine. I told her I was t going to do that as I knew what was wrong and why should I pay £40 for her to just confirm that! If she didn't let me have the larger size then I would take the dog to the Hunt Kennels and have her shot. 

Guess what, I got the 100mls! 

Th Downs are now open somthat is great. Few people there this morning, neighbour had taken Max and Arthur so I took the old girl out on her own. She loved that. I gave her a good groom leaving masses of hair spread around. I hadn't walked 25 yards and looked back to see birds already picking up the hair. Nice soft nests for babies. 

Things are relaxing off here, certainly more people around but still social distancing. Hope it isn't top soon.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Happy, Happy Friday!!

End of the 2nd week at work; public is not coming back until June 1. Meantime, I'm busying trying NOT to waste my time working on Motions that I know will be moved ... have gotten a lot done but still have a lot of "down" time. Have taken to walking during my breaks/lunch. I can usually do 1-2+ miles in the breaks. That, with a reduced intake, have shed a few pounds. Great motivation to continue!

Have also gone back to my genealogy work ... still looking for more information on one particular person who appears on a few records but no real information other than his name and who is connected to. Many other people have him on their tree, but with information which is clearly wrong. Still, it is very fun and takes up quite a bit of time. Also looking for information on my Uncle, who was adopted. He died in Germany - working there for the Military as a cook. My mother is of NO help; she has little details of pertinent information for him. :icon_rolleyes:

Hoping Matt will show Scarlett in the local ranch horse show on Sunday. Restrictions are lifted enough for it and we'll be in/out early. But she was a little sore yesterday, so waiting to hear how she is after he doctored & stalled her last night. 

No clue what's for dinner ... I'll just go to @aubie's house; he always seems to have good Friday Night dinners.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Friday!

I spent this morning cutting the grass and boundary bushes, and raking over the flower borders. Then I caught up with some work friends at lunchtime. We were determined not to lose contact when we were furloughed. It's interesting to hear how they're spending their time.

The weather is still sunny and dry, other parts had snow showers at the beginning of the week but they missed here. I'm hoping that we get the rain forecast for the beginning of next week as I'm having to water the garden every couple of days at the moment.

We're in lockdown until the end of May. They've relaxed some of the restrictions to allow us out more and a few shops are opening, otherwise very little has changed. An hour long walk this afternoon showed that people are still keeping their distance but everyone i encountered said a cheery 'hello' as we tried to avoid each other.

As for the mints, they can be a bullies. I grow them in containers to prevent spreading. A neighbour allowed his to spread through to my garden and i spent years chasing it around; every time i thought I'd won, up it would pop. 

The most invasive plant I've ever grown is Blue Star Creeper. I was given a tiny plant and told that it would cover a difficult patch with tiny blue/white flowers. In two years it had covered the patch of earth; three years and it had traveled between paving and into a border. Digging, raking, hoeing and weedkiller failed to catch every root. Nearly 15 years later and it's grown it's way across a lawn to the other side of the garden. Only the boundary wall has stopped its journey. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!! 

So glad...was such a busy workweek, yes, even working from home!

Having chicken & salad tonight for dinner. Gonna make a Caesar. My favorite.

Washed my car today, it was overdue & it's like 84 degrees. Sat outside for a bit & lounged, got some sun. Going to the barn later, may bathe Promise not sure yet.  Hoping to hit the trails this weekend finally.

Stay at home order was lifted today, but that's about it. Things are slowly opening but I'm still keeping my distance! :lol:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I work the next few days.....but will have Monday thru Thursday off so cant complain too much. Weather has finally warmed back up outside! I got some more of my arena done yesterday which was nice as it would be nice to use eventually! LOL. I also bought a few cheap English saddles last week, so hoping to play around with some English riding this coming week. 

No idea whats for dinner, with working only evenings, I tend toe eat a bigger lunch and just snack until I get off for the night, not the healthiest but it works. I do love my nights off where I can eat dinner with the family though! Hoping to go out to one of the bigger towns in a few days and actually grocery shop! My husband's schedule and my schedule are back to back everyday, and we both had to work extra this week so scrambling trying to make meals work with what we have, which is always a blast with three kids! LOL

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Severe drought here. Burn ban started really early and some rotten little child has decided to start fires in wooded areas around. There are a couple that are not contained. The grass is crisp when you walk across it. So much for stopping the rounds for the spring. 



Tonight is left over taco meat. I made extra for Taco Tusesday. Adding rotel, corn and a three bean mix that I started in the crock pot. Serving with salt and lime tortilla chips and guacamole.


Saddle search is over. Putting one of the Aussies and two Collegiates up for sale to help defray the cost of the two new (to us) saddles. Once we get the newer one in that will be fitted before shipped, the other will go in to be fitted to another horse. 



Even with the drought the temps are still in the pleasant range. Haven't hit 70 at night and days are in the low 80s. Mostly nights staying in upper 50s to low 60s which is cool for us this late in May. Typically day temps are spiking in the low 90s until they settle in for the summer.



They are talking about delaying school opening in the fall. I already had through Christmas booked. I'm used to putting away for summer to get me through but with schools going to distance learning in March there was no time to fund my summer account and with no summer camp then things are really looking tight.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Today started this morning with biscuits and gravy with sausage for my wife and a ham steak for me. I like a good ham steak for breakfast. Supper will be fried chicken, coldslaw, left over breakfast biscuits and probably French fries I haven't had those for a while. This week has been real rainy and I only got to ride twice. The forecast for the next week is dry so maybe I can get several rides in.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Friday Everyone!

I'm one of the people in the northeast that is going to get slammed by severe thunderstorms. Hard to believe since right now, there isn't a dark cloud in sight and the temperature is hanging around 80 degrees F. And yet, a tornado watch just dropped for my county as well. We live on top of a mountain (and also in NY) so tornadoes are quite the rarity.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey friends! I started my day with a bit of a sleep-in, then pancakes (from an instant mix) with butter and real maple syrup. My stomach has been a bit dodgy all week and I've been tired and anxious, but doing my best to push through and get things done. Managed to squeeze in three rides this week! And they all went quite well. Was supposed to ride tonight too -- and it actually turned out to be a really nice evening after steady rain earlier today -- but I'm feeling too crummy and just had a nap. (I hate naps and never take them unless it's dire!)

Our provincial leadership announced *yesterday* that stores here can open to the public on Tuesday. We own a store. Not exactly a lot of notice. :/ We're not going to open right away, as we're not ready yet, and also it seems premature and we want to see how things play out until at least the end of the month.

My partner and I have been sitting here with a closed business since some time in March. Still doing reno and improvements to make the most of the time, but it's been weird and money has been absurdly tight even with the (very limited) government support. Yuck. No wonder I feel rotten.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Happy Friday to all:smile:

I haven’t read the previous posts but I will. 

1. My JD is still in the shop as the parts aren’t here.

2. The new little green princess lawn tractor does a nice mowing job in the small areas - even if it does only have a 42” deck and only two blades instead of four. The bigger decked lawn tractor was another $600

3. I didn’t hear from the vet today but I do have all of Joker’s blood work back. — I wrote check - they handed over the information, lol

2019 & 2020 tests were all done by Cornell so it’s easy to compare numbers.

3.1. I REALLY *REALLY* hope there isn’t a mistake on the ACTH (Cushings) results.

The average numbers should be between 9 - 35. Last year Joker’s glucose numbers were *93*:shock:

This year his glucose number is *10.5*. See why I hope there was t a mistake in the reading.

3.2. I knew his numbers had come down just by looking at him and the swelling in the gland in his throat latch is gone. But this is more than I could hope for.

3.3. I tend to believe 10.5 is correct because Joker is shedding like a normal healthy horse.

I took this picture two nights ago. Someone tell me if I’m wrong but I don’t think Joker’s coat looks like a Cushings coat.

The hump over his sacrum looks better than it did three weeks ago after he bruised it yet again. Can’t say enough good about red lite therapy.








Joker is actually shedding at a better rate than Rusty.

Rusty had a full blood work up in 2019 but nothing in 2020. Rusty’s glucose numbers were 27 in 2019 which is tch on the high side.

Rusty’s 27 vs. Joker’s current 10.5 would explain the difference in how they are shedding.

4. Joker is only receiving 1/2mg of Prascend daily but I quarter a one mg pill and give him 1/4 2X/day.

4.1. I also have Joker on 1,000 mg daily of L-citrulline. I THINK this may be responsible for improving his physique. He looks like he has some good muscle (he never was a solid muscled horse to begin with).

Plus his winter coat lost the curl and laid flat when he got rained in. He was looking like a Curly Baskir after a hard rain but eve. DH noticed his coat flattened out after I started him on the L-Citrulline.

4.2. I have managed to garner some interest “someplace else”. A lady happens to be good friends with a vet at OSU who,is delving into metabolic issues & laminitis. The lady forwarded all my information to her - hopefully some thing will come of it

4.3. I need to talk to the vet regarding the L-Citrulline to see if it has had any detectable negative affect.

I have read that L-Arginine (which L-Citrulline converts to in the body) May affect the absorption (negatively) of other amino acids. I THINK that is reflected in the protein reading but I am not near smart enough to that unless someone pounds it into my head.

5. Supper = steak fries from the BBQ place. Not what I wanted but I’m not hungry enough to spend money on a slammed pork-filled bake potato———-


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yeah for Joker!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I tried to start mint in my grass. I thought it would smell really nice cutting. I never thought about headaches @aubie! In any case it didn’t take. I have mint in a garden, and it truly did take over.

Today was crazy for me. I woke up to an earthquake! Then we took everyone branding. It was going great, and only kids were roping, so that was actually super cool. Then I got bit by an ant. I am super allergic to ants, so I had to leave even after taking Benadryl and Pepcid (I already had taken Zyrtec). I got steroids in town and something to stop the throwing up. Ugh. 

The girls were able to stay and brand today though with my father, so that was nice.

Oh, I have a new baby too!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Knave ouch! Throwing up sick from an ant - are they fire ants? That is awful you get that sick. Glad you’re ok

Spill about the new baby - a rear view and one “oh by the way” sentence is not nearly enough, lollol
Your last two pics loaded upside down for some reason


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey guys! I can't believe you are already on page 3.
@Knave forgive me but your photos made me dizzy! I had to fix them. They are awesome by the way. 

We have gotten 12 loads of millings this week. We still need about 6 more to finish but check this out!

We got us one of them thar high class driveways! I have to admit I will miss the grass though. In the summer we would have the grass that grew down the middle between the tire tracks. I thought it looked cool.

Husband also started it going into the barn. i'm not sure how I feel about that. It was a dirt aisle but now it will be the millings. I kind of liked the dirt... but I guess this will be neater.....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@lb27312-very sorry about your mom. :sad:

Happy to talk chickens with you so feel free to PM or ask your questions here.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

A week ago Wednesday, my paint freaked. My shoulder is still pretty tight, at least my hip doesn't hurt anymore

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lb27312 I am sorry about your mother too. That is terrible and I can’t imagine how you are feeling.

@walkinthewalk they weren’t fire ants, but red ants. We call them fire ants sometimes, but I’m pretty sure they are not anything like fire ants. I am just really allergic to any ant annoyingly. I guess it takes a couple days for it to actually be over.

The new baby is called HeiHei. He’s a yearling gelding (as of a couple days ago). He was pasture ran and untouched until about a week ago. I had a horse called Keno that I couldn’t get along with no matter how I tried. I gave him to a friend of mine a couple years ago, and in return he called and asked if I would like HeiHei because he planned on selling him.

He gave him to me as a gift. I know his mother and the stud both, and they are very nice cowhorses. I grew up with that friend and watched him start this colt’s mother and show her in highschool. HeiHei seems particularly smart and very athletic.

@farmpony84 thank you so much for fixing them! I really like the driveway too.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Well it certainly was a week and I'm very happy that it is Friday! 

Work has been crazy, I'm moving into a "manager" position while the real one has her baby. So with that move comes a lot more work and responsibility and you mix that with all the other employees being young and immature.... yeah I've been really busy every day. 

It's also been very humid and hot this week and I work outside. 

Supper tonight is roasted sweet potatoes, asparagus, onions and chickpeas that are in the oven while I have myself a bit of a soak. 

I got my first few tomatoes and cucumbers from my garden tonight too!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@lb27312 - I'm so sorry to hear of your mother's passing. 

I had a strange thing happen to my truck today. I was at work, but away from the office and in a very wooded area. A thunder storm blew in, complete with a little hail. 

Lightening struck very close, but since we were still alive I didn't think much of it. But, when I went out to unlock a door and get in, the locks were locking and unlocking on their own. Very quickly. 

So, I'm stuck standing in heavy rain trying to open the door fast when it's unlocked. I'm getting soaked. My clients are laughing and shouting encouragement. My key is worthless. 

Finally got in, made my next appointment. Got the truck to the shop for a scheduled appointment. The mechanics thought it was funny, too, but let me unhook the positive cable from the battery while they balanced the tires. 
@aubie - I love these Friday night threads. Thank you.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@lb27312 I am so sorry for the loss of your mom
@farmpony84. Wow that is one stylin’ driveway. I’m with you on liking grass grow in between the tire tracks but your remodeled drive is really pretty. Looking at the piece of perfection it turned out to be, I suspect you DH is as anal about things as mine is, lollol
@Knave, Heihei is really pretty. For not having been handled until recently, he has a sweet and kind face
@boots, now that it’s over, you weren’t t or the truck didn’t catch on fire, the rain & lightening story Is pretty funny. Hopefully there won’t be any residual electrical effects - that would not be funny—-

All this talk of gardens and herbs. I am envious. I used to plant flowers around my house when I lived in PA. When I moved to SoCal’s Low Desert area, water was at a premium so not to many live plants. What I did do - that I thought was clever on my part, was to buy cheap soil, put it in various sized pots, and add fake flowers & plants. I didn’t have to do one single thing to them, except change them out for each season and throw them out when the flowers started to sun fade, lollol

Here, in Tennessee, DH planted a dwarf Lilac bush and some Knockout Roses in front of the house <—- he has the green thumb but these things babysit themselves for the most part.

Interesting about the mint being so invasive - I didn’t know that. The invasive stuff around here is Kudzu - I really have a strong dislike for that garbage as it covers everything including big trees to where Kudzu is all you see, if you can’t keep it cut back.

Honeysuckle is a bit invasive as well but At least if flowers and smells nice.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am so sorry as well.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy Friday to all!

Here the restaurants are opening back up with limited seating so we waited until a little bit after the typical lunch rush and went to Tumbleweeds. I had been craving it so my chimi tasted extra good today. They were only seating in every other booth and only had a few tables set up in the middle. Every employee wore a mask so it felt pretty safe, I'll know if it was safe in a few days. 

Weather wise we have rain, rain and more rain, it did warm up though. So I did chores in the rain and about the time I was done it quit raining, story of my life. If I had tried to wait it out it would have just kept raining harder. LOL Anyway, it is supposed to rain all weekend so the majority of my time will be spent holed up. I started a 2000 piece puzzle last week so I can use that to occupy my time.

Walmart had some TP and this is the first time I've bought any since the virus hit. It's crazy how much everything has gone up in price. Since everyone seems to be obsessed with TP these days how about the age old question of over or under? Growing up it always had to be hung under but after I got out on my own I hung it over by mistake once and realized how much better I liked it so I've been an over person ever since.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

JCnGrace said:


> Happy Friday to all!
> 
> Here the restaurants are opening back up with limited seating so we waited until a little bit after the typical lunch rush and went to Tumbleweeds. I had been craving it so my chimi tasted extra good today. They were only seating in every other booth and only had a few tables set up in the middle. Every employee wore a mask so it felt pretty safe, I'll know if it was safe in a few days.
> 
> ...


 LOL , over too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I live this photo
https://www.horseforum.com/attachme...tion-bb5ca12d-132b-4c6b-a53b-f166b9802586.jpg



Sorry about the loss
of your mother. Cannot be an easy thing for you. 

I'm feeling very blue. Trying to sleep as much as possible.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@lb27312 I am very sorry as well. I hope you can find comfort in your friends and family.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @tinyliny. I am sorry you are blue.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*lb27312* - I'm so sorry for the loss of your mum. :sad::hug:

@*JCnGrace* - :think: over, i think.

@*Knave* - He looks like a sweetheart. Unusual name: does it mean anything?


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Work driving me a little crazy today. Got all the way to my regular base, when dispatch calls and asks me to go to another base another half hour away and work there til 1800, then come back. Scheduling *could* have called me yesterday to ask me to work at the different base, but... No. Fortunately I have my bedding (read: toothbrush and pillow) with me, so if they ask me to stay I'll be all set. 

The fierce weather waited til after dark yesterday. I could've gone riding, but I stuck close to home, did laundry, and took a long walk along the river to meet my step goal. It's still due to be warm and sunny today and tomorrow, and reports are that the lakes are warming nicely. My hope is to ride tomorrow, then stop for a "wild" swim on the way home. If it's too cold for a swim, I'll fish, but I'm *dying* to get back in the water. 60F is about my comfort limit, though. 

This coming week is National EMS Week and personally I think work's "employee appreciation gift" should be a unicorn carrying bags of candy. 

I was meant to fly down to DC on June 3rd, still not sure about that. My NYC tournament (memorial day) was cancelled back in March and there's no church retreat, but I desperately need some kind of vacation. I can't even go camping. I absolutely understand the necessity and everyone's got troubles but it's still exhausting.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

redbadger said:


> but I desperately need some kind of vacation. I can't even go camping. I absolutely understand the necessity and everyone's got troubles but it's still exhausting.


Not at all nice you had to drive so far out of your way, when it some early communication with you could have avoided it

Why can’t you go camping? Are you on call 24/7 until this Covid19 garage slows down?

What about a nearby rural B&B for a few days. It would allow you some different scenery, someone to fix your food, and you would still be in close proximity to where you need to go to work if you get called. Sitting in the breeze on someone else’s porch would be better than nothing:smile:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Caledonian I guess it is from Moana. There is a dumb chicken... lol. It means something like “a disturbance” in Hawaiian. 

He is very kindhearted.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> redbadger said:
> 
> 
> > but I desperately need some kind of vacation. I can't even go camping. I absolutely understand the necessity and everyone's got troubles but it's still exhausting.
> ...


Campgrounds are closed here. 😞 (state parks, certainly, where I would otherwise happily pitch my tent for a weekend.) Most b&b type places are still closed, too, and if you leave the state you're supposed to quarantine for 2 weeks.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

redbadger said:


> Campgrounds are closed here. 😞 (state parks, certainly, where I would otherwise happily pitch my tent for a weekend.) Most b&b type places are still closed, too, and if you leave the state you're supposed to quarantine for 2 weeks.


Blah 

Tennessee has opened up some of the hiking trails in state parks with some distancing rules and head count requirements.

We have outdoor places, at least in Middle Tennessee, that never did completely close down - unless we are talking Davidson County (Nashville) and it’s surrounding suburbia counties. Those places are still like prison camps, even though some of the Covid19 rules have been relaxed.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Day use at the state parks is fine (though no visitors centers/restrooms), but no overnight. Which is funny to a degree because bouncing off to a campsite could be pretty isolating, but of course if they opened entirely everyone would show up in droves...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

YAY!!! This is a Pilated Woodpecker!!!!! He was pecking away at the deck early this morning and frustrated at not making any progress, lol

We thought we had seen him before but Now we have proof. I sent an email to the Tennessee Ornithological Society to see if they care. 

I thought these woodpeckers were on the endangered list but I may be wrong.

We also have a family of Redheaded Woodpeckers in the tree grove below the barn (the Pet Sematary. They have been here for many years.

The clarity isn’t great because the screen is black and I haven’t washed the dog snot off the window this week, lol


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

walkinthewalk said:


> YAY!!! This is a Pilated Woodpecker!!!!! He was pecking away at the deck early this morning and frustrated at not making any progress, lol
> 
> We thought we had seen him before but Now we have proof. I sent an email to the Tennessee Ornithological Society to see if they care.
> 
> ...


 I don't think they are endangered We have a lot of them a the lake. They moved in up around our place a couple years ago so if anything they are expanding territory. They are big and beautiful though.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

@walkinthewalk - Beautiful bird (and gorgeous flowers I may add)! I'm always amazed at how big they are. I'm so used to the downy and the sapsuckers around my area that when a pileated shows up to the feeder I have to do a double take!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

First I want to say I appreciate everyone's thoughts and words, they mean a lot. She was sick for a long time so we knew it was coming but my siblings and I were shocked at how it hit us, we thought we were really prepared... oh well.. she's out of pain. 

What a busy weekend... I didn't get to ride darn it... this chicken coop is driving me crazy... I thought it would be simple but not. It has me questioning my life decisions! Especially when I had to crawl in the coop to put a perch as I had forgotten to put it in there before the walls were up. I was thinking... is this really what I wanted out of life? To contort my body all kinds of ways and get in the coop? Whew... I will be glad when it's over, then I'll share pics. If I shared them now I'm sure everyone would be like what's the big deal! lol 
@redbadger - sorry you can't get away.... 
@egrogan - Thanks for the offer! Already taken you up! I won't bother you too much, I just want them to be happyl

It's so wild that it was so crazy and now?? We've made plans to go camping in SC at the end of the month, kinda a gamble as it could be really warm... but don't care, if I ride for an hour early morning then nap in the air conditioning and then cook supper and be outside with dog and horse... I'm good with that!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@lb27312, I am so sorry about your Mom. I went through a similar thing with my father years ago ... I thought I was prepared, but it hit me very hard. {{{Hugs}}} to you and deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

lb27312 said:


> First I want to say I appreciate everyone's thoughts and words, they mean a lot. She was sick for a long time so we knew it was coming but my siblings and I were shocked at how it hit us, we thought we were really prepared... oh well.. she's out of pain.
> 
> What a busy weekend... I didn't get to ride darn it... this chicken coop is driving me crazy... I thought it would be simple but not. It has me questioning my life decisions! Especially when I had to crawl in the coop to put a perch as I had forgotten to put it in there before the walls were up. I was thinking... is this really what I wanted out of life? To contort my body all kinds of ways and get in the coop? Whew... I will be glad when it's over, then I'll share pics. If I shared them now I'm sure everyone would be like what's the big deal! lol
> 
> ...


Your family here loves you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@walkinthewalk it is my understanding they are protected under the Migratory Bird Act even though nonmigratory. There population here is stable and we see them fairly often.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's really raining here. Real good odds Remington gets a bath tonight. Just what I need. Raining when I am in a foul mood and sick.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@aubie - sorry about your mood and that you are sick! Hopefully bath time can wait! It's raining here too...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. In perspective so little to complain about. Plus Remington thought it was great


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey @aubie put Remington out side , and when wet enough, wipe him off with dryer sheets. He will smell good and no static cling . LOL

Feel better soon Horse Forum Friend.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. I have these beach towels from SAMs or something. Just scored them out and he dries himself off. He also likes to wear on like a horse blanket around the house. He really is rotten.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Feel better @aubie!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. Better already. I think it was the rain. It moved in so fast and dark . I was all like really?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better! Mine refused to go out during parts of the storms and would keep checking the door to see if it had lightened up any. Then when they did finally decide it was safe to venture forth they got caught in a deluge that suddenly came on us. If I am not too far out I can usually out run it when I see it first come past the pines. Yesterday it was just there. No warning. A wash load of wet towels after that.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Ventured out today to the tractor store. Bought a battery powered weed eater and air blower. (sold together) with 2- 20V L-ion batteries and charger. For a hundred dollars (B & D) brand. I do a little mowing for my neighbor and he weed eated around the house. He also did the inside of the kennel and around it. And then he blows the grass off the sidewalk and porch. So I think that was a little to much for him to do for what I cut for him. My mower is 54 inch and it only takes me about 10 minutes to cut the space he keeps mowed in back.

He has been making picnic tables for people and has some scrap wood and I am going to see if I can get enough to put under the fencing to raise the kennel up . The short time it has been up it has already sunk down into the grass and raising it up will help conserve trimmer string. (chain link is hard on trimmer string. LOL ).

It felt good to get out but also makes me feel funny being around lots of people shopping. Young people no masks. Older people all had them. I do not like being in crowds anyway.

News said our local state prison was the hot spot in Ohio for the virus. They have TRS teams from other prisons, State Patrol and National Guard on call in case more correctional officers end up sick. 

On a lighter note. My cousin who is the same age as me her beauty shop opened last Friday and she called to get an appointment to get her hair dyed.
Earliest appointment was for the end of June. She said you can only use so much of that spray on root coloring to hide the gray. LOL. She has never used one of those coloring kits at home but said she is getting desperate and might have to try one. 

Monday is Memorial day @aubie so there is a topic for your talking point for Fridays conversation.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@RegalCharm, I am envious of your 54” deck. Our new garden tractor is only a 42” deck

Weed whacker strings don’t hold up too well on creosote posts either, lol

TN prisons are right in there with Ohio for being a Covid19 hotbed. CoreCivic manages Four state prisons, a lot of private and county detention centers including a big Juvenile center in Nashville. They have been in the woodshed these last few years for a lot more than mis-managing Covid19 issues.

Also the same down here with masks: seniors wear them, younger folks don’t

DH waited a week for his hair cut - a long time considering he gets the standard 72 year old man’s hair cut, lollol

I’ve decided to keep cutting my own hair thanks to YouTube. I’ve paid for worse than what I’ve done, lollol

My JD is still in the shop. 

Hay grower cut but the feed store said the hay “has a lot of moisture in it”. I want to pick up 2-3 bales and see what they’re like. It’s $8.99/small square this year. I will wait for second cut if the innards if the vale look & smell bad.

@aubie hope you’re generally sunny dispositioned self is feeling much better by now. Do you have pictures of Remington and I missed them? Nothing smells “better” than a rain soaked dog, lollollollol.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks yall for the tips. 

Actually Remington smells a little like a horse as his shampoo is a horse shampoo. I will look for a picture. Maybe a repost because can't remember which ones I have nposted other than snow pictures.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Really strange, here and in NH just over the river, it’s the young people all with masks and the older people acting like it’s an imposition to be asked to be mindful of protecting other people. I’m waiting for them to start going topless in stores in defense of freedom :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

egrogan said:


> Really strange, here and in NH just over the river, it’s the young people all with masks and the older people acting like it’s an imposition to be asked to be mindful of protecting other people. *I’m waiting for them to start going topless in stores in defense of freedom* :icon_rolleyes:


Hmmmm that sounds like it might be interesting. Or like Al Bundy when he saw Marci. I"M BLIND, I'm BLIND. Peggy said the same thing when Steve ripped his shirt off. :smile:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

RegalCharm said:


> Hmmmm that sounds like it might be interesting. Or like Al Bundy when he saw Marci. I"M BLIND, I'm BLIND. Peggy said the same thing when Steve ripped his shirt off. :smile:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

egrogan said:


> Really strange, here and in NH just over the river, it’s the young people all with masks and the older people acting like it’s an imposition to be asked to be mindful of protecting other people. I’m waiting for them to start going topless in stores in defense of freedom :icon_rolleyes:


They are open in Alabama. Like when you open nudie bars, it's kinda silly to be talking about phase 1 phase 2 and so forth.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

A very smoochable looking face :loveshower:


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I agree! Very kissable face! What a handsome fella, his name suits him well....


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. I wanted something a little different. Plus there had already been a Buddy, Jake, duke, etc through the years


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Remington


I like his name; very different but suits him. 

Friends wanted a different named for their terrier. They called him 'Fetch' it caused no end of problems!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is his shampoo. some may know it.
https://www.amazon.com/E3-Elite-Gro...73&sprefix=horse+shampoo+elite,aps,162&sr=8-4


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I have something I tried for mine that has not worked the way I thought it would. Need to see if I can find this. It looks like it would do the trick.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@aubie Remington is quite the doll face. I cannot imagine such a sweet looking face “everrrrr” being smelly, lollol

I also like the looks of the shampoo you use on Remington

***

YAY! My JD is home:happydance::happydance: 

Good thing because I can’t see Joker’s ears in the section of yard that still needs mowed and can’t be done with the garden tractor. 

I could probably bale over there if the baler wouldn’t tip over. That side yard puts a whole new meaning into the phrase “Boston Lean” <——nobody under 60 will get that, lollol

The dealer put all new bearings and seals in the front wheels.

Writing the check was a cha-Ching-cha-Ching moment but the tractor is 15 years old and it works hard around here. I am glad the dealer replaced everything on both sides. The Old Gal’s front end ought to be good for another 15 years

There’s flooding somewhere up in KY:frown_color::frown_color:

I hope everyone is safe in the affected area(s).

We’ve had cloud cover and high humidity all day. Temps stayed in the low 70’s which is fine by me

I watched the Voice Finale last night. I KNEW the pastor would win but he was never my choice. I sure hope he fully understands what he’s gotten himself into———

The Masked Singer will be tonight’s entertainment. I love that show. I hope it gets renewed for another season.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

He is pretty unbelievable. I don't know if if I told this here. When he was little and had to go to,the vet more regularly, on girl would walk around the counter, stick out her hands while nudging me out of the way and take him. When we would be in the room waiting one would come in the back door the doc uses and say I just want to play with him. Chicks dig him. 

The shampoo I think among other things is for rain rot. It helps his skin along with the salmon food. Plus he shines for weeks.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I looked that the ingredients. May be overkill for this one as he is on an oral ketoconazole at the moment. I found one from Bannix that has chlorhexidine in it. Going to give that one a try this week. He needs his own thread for ideas.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> I looked that the ingredients. May be overkill for this one as he is on an oral ketoconazole at the moment. I found one from Bannix that has chlorhexidine in it. Going to give that one a try this week. He needs his own thread for ideas.


1. Holy Crow that’s some strong meds - I have ketoconazole cream for my foot. It works great but I use it sparingly so I don’t have to go back to the doctor, lol

2. Have you ever tried MalAcetic shampoo? I’ve been using it since it was by prescription, but they took it off prescription some years back.

https://www.allivet.com/p-6426-mala...MIq5fXndXF6QIVD47ICh18WgZVEAQYAiABEgJ8ZPD_BwE

I buy it by the gallon since my original purpose was for the horses. Rusty LOVES this stuff, especially on his face. 

It has an almost hypnotic effect on horses and dogs - it is all natural.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes. I have a list of things we've tried. I am at my wits end with him.


----------

